
Vegas - A jQuery Plugin To Add Beautiful Fullscreen Backgrounds To Your Webpages - Hirvesh
http://vegas.jaysalvat.com/
======
Hirvesh
via: [http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/vegas-jquery-plugin-
to...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/vegas-jquery-plugin-to-add-
beautiful.html)

The plugin effects are stunning. You can specify static backgrounds or a
series of images to cycle as a slideshow.

The plugin itself is released under the MIT License or GPL.

